# Sara Douglass has died.



## Rosemary (Jun 3, 2010)

_I knew Sara had cancer, as I constantly visit her web sites but this news has hit me hard._

*The Silence of the Dying by author, Sara Douglass*

[Today I speak as one among the dying. Two years ago I was diagnosed with cancer. Six months ago it came back. It is going to kill me at some stage. Now everyone wants a date, an expected life span, an answer to the ‘how long have you got?’ question. I don’t know. I’m sorry to be inconvenient. I am not in danger of imminent demise, but I will not live very long. 

Now, with death lurking somewhere in the house, I have begun to notice death all about me.  I know I experienced it when first I was diagnosed with cancer.

I am sick to death of comforting people when all I want is to be comforted.  I know I face a long and lonely death and no, I don’t think I should just accept that. I don’t think I should keep silent about it.

My mother, who died of the same cancer which will kill me, kept mostly stoic through three years of tremendous suffering. 

The great irony is that now I face the same death, from the same cancer. ]

Notes from Nonsuch Kitchen Garden


----------



## J-WO (Jun 3, 2010)

A powerful and eloquent argument.


----------



## Moggle (Jun 3, 2010)

I've read a couple of her books.  Not a huge fan, but this is sad news.  I wonder why she won't mention what kind of cancer it is.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh noes


----------



## digs (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. The title of this thread caught my eye and it felt like my guts dropped out. While I don't like all of her books, there are some that I absolutely love - incredibly sad. And her piece is so moving. It's painful enough to realise that our favourite authors won't go on writing forever, but to hear that they'll be gone well before their time...


----------



## R M Tobias (Oct 1, 2010)

Well worth the read, even if there won't be a happy ending.


----------



## Rosemary (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw this update from Sara Douglass 'Nonsuch' site.  Not a very happy one as she is going through more chemotherapy.   

http://www.nonsuchkitchengardens.com/SaraSundayTimesLowres.pdf


----------



## Lioness (Sep 27, 2011)

Update from Fiona McIntosh...



> *VALE  Sara Douglass passed away early this morning. She was instrumental in  me believing I could write a fantasy novel. Battleaxe had just been  released and she was so excited. I have loads of letters that we  exchanged - yes we wrote letter in those days...all sixteen years  ago!...and we talked about everything from what to wear during her first  tour to her reading the synopsis of a book I dared to hope might be  considered by Voyager. It was called Betrayal. Sara was dry, often  prickly, sometimes mysterious and hugely intelligent - she trailed a  blaze for Australian fantasy authors and she was generous with her  advice for aspiring writers. No doubt her spirit will continue to roam  her beloved gardens at her home in Hobart. xx*




Very sad news


----------



## Pyan (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sad news, indeed - a brave lady.




I've changed the thread title to reflect the news, and to let people know what's happened.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 27, 2011)

Never read her books but still sad.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a sad loss but at least she is no longer in pain.  

Thank you for your wonderful stories, Sara, now may you fly free with the Icari....


----------



## Sea Lion Books (Sep 27, 2011)

This is very sad news.


----------



## J-WO (Sep 28, 2011)

Our thoughts go out to her friends and family.


----------



## Clansman (Sep 29, 2011)

*Sara Douglass dies, September 27, 2011*

Sara Warneke, who wrote under the name Sara Douglass, the author of the _*Axis*_ trilogy, _*The Wayfarer Redemption*_, and the _*Darkglass Mountain*_ series, plus other books, died on Tuesday after a long battle with ovarian cancer. She was only 54 years old.

I read the first Axis book, and while it was not my cup of tea, Douglass did capture a lot of first time fantasy readers with her writing, and had a loyal following of fans.

Rest in peace, thou good and faithful servant of the written word.


----------



## DarrellR (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Sara Douglass dies, September 27, 2011*

My best wishes to her family and her fans. I have read her Axis trilogy and thought it wasn't all to my liking but I could her creativity and imagination and work and found myself in respect to that. She did a good job bringing color to her world and am thankful she shared that creativity with others. May she rest in peace.


----------

